# MINGUS



## susanne (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't posted many photos of Mingus recently, and since several people have asked, here he is. As usual, not the least bit camera-shy!

The first group of shots were taken by Leia (hobbyhorse) at our 2011 Beach Drive in September. Mingus is getting pretty fuzzy (for him), but he still looks pretty good (if he does say so himself...).

Just to show, geldings can still act studly! (If I can get permission from the other owner, I'll post the uncropped version of this),,,,,:







We're working at getting on the bit...not quite there, but I love this shot. Please ignore the world's ugliest harness:






After a long, eventful day in the HyperBike:






I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille:






This one was taken by Bob Graham (carriage), also at the beach drive. I screwed up the color working on it before I calibrated my new monitor, so the color is a bit funky, but I'm being lazy...):






This shot was taken a few years back by Daryl (BigDogsLittleHorses), but now I have it in my hot, little hands.






...AND for good measure, a couple of very brief video clips shot by Daryl:


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2011)

Such a handsome boy, one of my forum favorites.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 19, 2011)

Love seeing those pics, Susanne...Mingus has ALWAYS been one of my favorites! So handsome, so 'horse' in looks!!

Thanks for bringing us up-to-date on this fine fellow!!

Margo


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 19, 2011)

Such a CUTIE..Good looking Boy..I can't wait to start driving my boy..Your Hyperbike looks like a BLAST..


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 19, 2011)

Susanne, thanks for posting pics of Mingus, you know how I feel about him.

Mary


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 19, 2011)

He is so handsome. Love your cart!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 19, 2011)

Sooooo handsome!!!!



I also have a gelding that acts wicked Studly! He was gelded at a year or before and he will be 5 this spring. You're boy is something else, just love him!


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't see the video before, they are both awesome. Love the one where he runs up to the cameraman.


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful horse!! You can tell how well cared for he is.

Dan.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 20, 2011)

Great to see pics of Mingus again (and the videos). Looks like you both had a blast at the Beach Drive. He's such a good looking boy.





Thanks for posting.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 20, 2011)

Next time someone asks me what my favourite colour horse is I will say "Mingus"



He is the best bay I have ever seen. Congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## candycar (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Wow! You've got my dream horse!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 20, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful. Love his color, the way he moves and his 'presence'. I would love to look out on a horse like that in my pasture every day, lucky you.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 20, 2011)

I was just thinking about him the other day and was going to bug you for updated pictures! You know how I've always been such a fan of his - talk about GORGEOUS!!! How old is he now? Lookin' good, my friend, lookin' good!!!

Liz N.


----------



## susanne (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks or the comments, everyone! For those who are not familiar with my Mingus stories, he has an amazing personality and is quite the character! He came to us as a rescue...someone considered him a throwaway. He used to be quite the naughty boy and can still be a handful, but driving is his job, and he loves it!

Liz, he is now 11 and gets better every year.


----------



## Wings (Nov 20, 2011)

He is just beautiful





I can't believe someone thought he was a throwaway



At least he clearly has found his place now!


----------



## Mona (Nov 20, 2011)

I just LOVE that picture of him (and you) in the water Susanne!! What an AWESOME shot!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, he sure does look great, Susanne - thanks for posting the pictures! He really is magnificent.



:wub

Liz N.


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 23, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful. I do believe I recognize the nose in that first picture. Seen it before. It was a fun day at the beach as I sat and kept a certain puppy quiet and calm and watched everyone driving. They were having so much fun.

Now the horses get a rest as they would once again need flotation devices.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2011)

He is a handsome fellow! Bays are my favorite.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 24, 2011)

Such a handsome guy






Your bike looks like a blast


----------



## susanne (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your comments! (I dare not show them to Mingus, as his ego is already rather large...)

We have so much fun with our HyperBike -- it's the next best thing to being able to ride your mini!


----------



## twister (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Mingus, he has always been a favourite of mine



I can't believe someone thought him a "throwaway" (shakes head, not understanding people), I would say he has a permanent place with your family now






Yvonne


----------



## susanne (Dec 4, 2011)

.

He sure does, Yvonne!

.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 6, 2011)

This was my first time seeing him. He is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Glad there was video too! Aren't they just so beautiful; our animals!!?!!!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 6, 2011)

Love the photos, what a handsome boy


----------



## Fanch (Dec 6, 2011)

He is one beautiful horse that has been miniaturized, I would not mind stealing him!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad to see the videos and pictures up here! It's always fun to be around him and see what he is going to do!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 24, 2011)

what a spunky boy


----------



## Shari (Dec 28, 2011)

Mingus looks so handsome in cart!!


----------



## Higgs Boson (Dec 28, 2011)

What a beautiful horse !!!


----------



## susanne (Jan 5, 2012)

.

Thanks everyone for your comments! It's so nice to look at these summer photos, since at the moment he's hairy, muddy and soaked! Even so, whenever we step outside he stands in the corral posing, waiting to be told how beautiful he is.


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

What a good boy you have there!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always been a huge Mingus fan, and I LOVED seeing the videos of him!!



:wub


----------



## susanne (Jan 5, 2012)

The "back story" on the one video: Mingus' Uncle Daryl (BigDogsLittleHorses) took the video, and when Mingus spotted him with the camera, he had to run up to see what he had, see if it was edible, and say hello.


----------



## Jules (Apr 29, 2012)

Just stumbled across this thread and wow,, hubba hubba, what a horse!

He is very handsome and has obviously found a perfect 'Mingus sized niche' with you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 29, 2012)

Good to see that handsome guy again. looks like your having a blast with him


----------

